# recent seed buys....



## CasualGrower (Jan 16, 2009)

OK, everyone here knows I have an order in with marijuana-seeds.nl and have had for a while..... It is now Friday the 16th of january... I got my shipping confirm email  on  about Jan 5th..Nothing in the box as of Tonite.... I am in the Midwest....  well a lil east of the midwest, but you get the idea...

 I hear a lot of peeps here getting their shipment in 5 or six days....   been about 12 here so far, So the question is, is anyone getting delayed shipments atm...... I am curious cause I might have to make other arrangements for good seed....`


----------



## umbra (Jan 16, 2009)

I use a different merchant, but mine took 4 days.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, I am not feeling good about it atm...... if it is so.. will be my 3rd order in a row confiscated......


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh wow, bummer....hopefully they will come and be a nice surprise.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 16, 2009)

3rd order eh?
that sucks the big one
good luck in the future my next buy is gonna be from breedbay 
i would like to hear where you order your next seeds from keep me posted plz


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 16, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> i would like to hear where you order your next seeds from keep me posted plz


 


HAHHAA you want to know where NOT to order from LOL..... JK....

I am really NOT happy about all this....... heh... I lost 2 smaller orders to the Doc...... one large one to this company ( not my fault..... My wife made this order... I would have broken it up heh).....


 I will give it another week..... who knows.. maybe just caught up from size......


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 16, 2009)

A couple of times it took a couple weeks. Three times in maybe thirty transactions. I wouldn't give up till thirty days.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 16, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> HAHHAA you want to know where NOT to order from LOL..... JK....


lol nope just hope you have some luck


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 17, 2009)

I ordered from them last Oct and it took 14 days to get them.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 17, 2009)

depends on how you paid also.if you sent a money order,it takes alot longer.thats why i went with a cc


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 17, 2009)

Woot !!! marijuana-seeds.nl came thru..... The bean farie made a trip to my PO box today....

I am the proud soon to be father of

Chrystal
Ice
White Widow
BubbleGum
Northern Lights
Big Bud
and 5 freebies not labeled.... either AfghanX Mazar or the Super Silver Haze....  I hope it's the haze

I have to say something... WOW the Big Bud seeds are HUGE!!!!... 2 or three times larger than any of the rest....

The coloring on all the seeds is pretty light, but all look viable, so a few will go into the paper towel tonite and I am gonna have to get my attic finished !!!!!  I have a place where I can raise some young'ns for a couple weeks till they grow a bit.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 17, 2009)

right on good luck


----------



## puffmadizm (Jan 20, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> 3rd order eh?
> that sucks the big one
> good luck in the future my next buy is gonna be from breedbay
> i would like to hear where you order your next seeds from keep me posted plz


breed bay?


----------



## Vegs (Jan 20, 2009)

> AfghanX Mazar



That's what they shipped, not SSH. =)


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 21, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> That's what they shipped, not SSH. =)


 
Yep I got the Mazar cross also..... I was hoping for the haze... Guess I will have to place another order heh.


----------



## Elevengrams (Jan 23, 2009)

Just ordered big bud seeds from seeds.nl hope they get here ok


----------



## Unexpected1mnC (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi CasualGrower, can u help me with some informations about marijuana- seeds.nl?
I just ordered on saturday (23.01 / midnight), some seeds on them, and i used my Visa Electron, the money ar gone.
But, i didn't receive an email or something like that.
What do u recomand me to do? I have to confirm the payment on a forum or something?
Tnx.


----------

